
I integrated a Bootstrap Dashboard theme into Rails – with a step-by-step guide - timjones
https://www.dinosaas.com/articles/starter-app-1-argon
======
timjones
Hi all! OP here.

Here’s the Github Link in case you missed it in the article -
[https://github.com/Dino-SaaS/Argon](https://github.com/Dino-SaaS/Argon).

I have an engineering background but I'm not a designer. So when I discovered
that there were all these awesome Bootstrap themes out there - with huge
libraries of pages and components - I got excited.

Rails is my framework of choice, but I couldn’t find any solid tutorials for
integrating a Bootstrap theme into Rails. After figuring it all out, I decided
to share and open-source the result.

 _I’d love to hear from all of you:_

\- Have you used a Bootstrap theme? What did you like/dislike? If not, why
not?

\- What's missing from my tutorial?

\- What would you want to see next?

